# What social media do you use?



## BellGreen (Nov 17, 2013)

What other kinds of social media do you use? (Yes, TBT counts! If you're a loner, Animal Crossing counts too) 

I love to visit Reddit every once in a while, and use Twitter just to tweet to famous people :3 I love to go on these forums and YouTube is my TV these days.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

- HackForums
- Twitter
- Arch Wiki/Forums
- 4chan (mainly /g/ and sometimes /a/)
- Reddit


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 17, 2013)

Twitter is the major one. I guess you can say YouTube is one too. I have an Instagram and vine, but I don't really do much with either of them.

And tumblr and obviously TBT.


----------



## puppy (Nov 17, 2013)

facebook & tumblr
i only use youtube to watch vids but idk if that counts


----------



## radical6 (Nov 17, 2013)

tumblr
ask.fm
twitter (not much)
youtube to watch vids
um
i used to go on xat and thats pretty much where i met all my friends but i dont touch that thing anymore


----------



## petrichr (Nov 17, 2013)

YouTube - just to watch
Tumblr - obsessed
ACC - regular
TBT - regular 
Instagram - rarely use
Vine - created account, but never used
Twitter - no longer used
Last.fm - no longer used


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2013)

facebook


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

twitter is my life lmao
i go on tumblr every now and then, pretty much lost interested in it for the 20th time
facebook i rarely use, only use it for irl things


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2013)

Tumblr, Twitter, Google+, Bell Tree, Reddit, Facebook, Youtube and various outlets.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 17, 2013)

This forum, facebook, youtube (not to comment/socialize) and a phobia forum (since only a week or so).


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 17, 2013)

Here
Facebook constantly
Twitter upon occasion
Google Plus rarely
and a couple of other forums


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

-This forum
-Facebook
-Demon's Eye Music Forum
-Youtube, only to watch, comment occasionally
-look in sig
-if I think of anything else I'll edit this...


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 17, 2013)

I use YouTube, Tumblr, and Facebook a lot. Sometimes I use Twitter and Instagram.

In terms of forums, I use this one a lot. I also use a forum about survival horror games.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

Umm this one, Gaia and Steam. Sometime gamefaqs.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 18, 2013)

I only use TBT and occasionally Youtube but only to watch videos.
I can't comment anymore because of the recent changes. Yay!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 18, 2013)

Here
Facebook- To contact friends and arrange meet ups over messages
Twitter- Keep up with college updates
Tumblr- For everything


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 18, 2013)

I only really use Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, The Bell Tree and YouTube. Even then the only sites that I will post on are The Bell Tree and Tumblr. My Facebook seems completely dead, but I just often don't like posting stuff onto my profile - trust me, I spent a whole day last year deleting some of my old Facebook posts. xD Twitter I sometimes use, YouTube is really only for watching videos on... And that's it really. c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 18, 2013)

TBT!
Facebook
Twitter
Instagram

I just got an instagram so it's pretty lame right now  but I use Twitter the most out of everything


----------



## beffa (Nov 18, 2013)

facebook
tumblr
twitter
tbt / another forum
youtube
google plus (only bc of youtube)
instagram (not actively though)
karaoke party which is kinda social media i guess

i think that's it??


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2013)

Err, too many to list. Can't get anywhere in my field without keeping up with social media. Two of my email addresses are solely for managing social media (one for personal usage - e.g. TBT; the other for professional purposes) and keeping it separate from everything else.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm on this forum, Facebook, Tumblr.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

Over my lifetime?

Toontown forums
Luna online forums
Fusionfall forums
Star Wars Clone Wars forums
Wizard101 forums
Fire Emblem forums
Twitter
Facebook
Google+
Youtube
TBT

and more I can't remember


----------



## Coexist (Nov 18, 2013)

As of right now: These forums, Facebook, YouTube, & Tumblr. Tumblr and YouTube being my favourite of course.
I have a twitter account but I don't actually use it, it's just sitting there.
I used to have a Gaia Online account, not anymore. Also used to use Google+ but it's too crazy for me and I'd rather use Facebook.
Although these aren't really social media, I also use Steam and Skype. c:


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Over my lifetime?
> 
> Toontown forums
> Luna online forums
> ...



FusionFall has forums?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> FusionFall has forums?



It used to.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Facebook
Twitter
Tumblr
Youtube
Ask.fm
Vine
Instagram
The Bell Tree.


----------



## locker (Nov 18, 2013)

TBT ,Reddit ,twitch and Twitter @locker49

ohh I used to use friendster a long time ago


----------



## Laurina (Nov 18, 2013)

*Twitter* - 24/7.
*Instagram* haven't posted in a while.
Starting to get back on *Tumblr*.
Rarely on *Facebook*.
*TBT* not on as much as I used to.


----------



## suni (Nov 18, 2013)

Tumblr and Twitter I only use facebook only to talk to friends.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 19, 2013)

tumblr (24/7 basically)
this forum, 2 other forums
skype
instagram (sometimes)
youtube (just videos now, layout sucks)
twitter (rarely)
facebook (rarely)
vine just to watch dumb stuff sometimes

and yea i cant think of anything else


----------



## Bambi (Nov 19, 2013)

Facebook, youtube and a few forums. This forum is BY FAR the best one. I recently joined a doll collecting forum and its hardly active. I'll post a topic and it will go unanswered for days and days. The chat is generally dead and when people do talk they come across as horrible listeners waiting for their turn to talk.


----------



## Poppyann (Nov 22, 2013)

Facebook, but only for messaging people about IRL stuff. I really kind of hate Facebook. I had it deleted for about 3 years quite happily. 
Twitter I stopped using for a long time too but recently cleaned it up, kind of need it for my university course. Still rarely use it...
Tumblr I use to reblog some nice pictures every once in a while, and to browse some tags (some funny AC pictures under the Animal Crossing tag sometimes)
Some people have listed last.fm here, I don't follow anyone on it but I use Spotify for all of my music.
I have to use Wordpress for Uni, not sure if it counts.
TBT I use too. And the forum of whatever game I am playing at the time, so if I'm playing WoW I'll sometimes browse their forums, and so on.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Facebook
*Twitter
*Instagram
*Skype


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

Gah, that's a long list
-2 YouTube accounts
-3 Twitter accounts
-2 Vine account
-2 Instagram accounts
-Bell Tree
-Like 5 email accounts?
-2 Xbox Live accounts
-Skype
-Probably a lot more stuff that I'm forgetting

I like to have more than 1 account, as it's quite obvious.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 25, 2013)

Tumblr
YouTube 
Another forum
Skype

The top three I don't use as social purposes. Tumblr I use more as just to post what I like to my blog. I have... 650 followers, I think. About two of my friends follow me. I'm surprised I have so many followers when I don't even use it that often, and mostly post anime, AC, Pokemon, Mario, and landscape..

YouTube, I'm most of the time signed out of my account, just browsing several videos. I do have a channel though and I rarely post videos. Some friends are subscribed to me.

The other forum, I have many friends added and I talk to them a lot on Skype, but I rarely post in any threads.


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

Tumblr, Facebook, The Bell Forums, Neopets, Goodreads, sometimes IMVU


----------



## Itachi (Dec 11, 2013)

Moonlitnite said:


> Tumblr, Facebook, The Bell Forums, Neopets, Goodreads, sometimes IMVU



Neopets still exists? o_o


1. Reddit
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Instagram


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 11, 2013)

Facebook, I'm not really active...
Twitter, mainly to stalk famous people lol
tumblr, a little bit to addicted
Instagram, I'm new on this, so I don't use it much
Youtube, to watch videos, but I'm not active on it
Of course TBT
And few other forums where I'm not active xD


----------



## emeraldfox (Dec 11, 2013)

Youtube (my fav)
Facebook
2 instagrams (I dont want to talk about the second one..lol)
TWITTAR (my bb, pm me if you wanna follow each other on twitter)
Tumblr (I just stalk Cryaotic)
Skype
Steam (kinda not active)
Oh and TBT


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2013)

too lazy to list all my forums i go on 'cause there is like 50, but apart from that

- youtube
- twitter
- tumblr
- facebook
- instagram
- kik
- viber
- snapchat

probs more but i forget


----------



## oshawott (Dec 12, 2013)

This forum
Tumblr (though not actively)
Instagram when I'm bored at school
Google+
Youtube (only to watch videos)
Twitter
Facebook
me2day (some Korean site kinda like Twitter imo but is shutting down in 2014 ._.)


----------



## Clement (Dec 13, 2013)

I use:  

Twitter (semi active) 
FaceBook (so certain people can message me) 
YouTube
Google + (to fully use YouTube)


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2013)

Facebook
Tumblr
Googe + {just for youtube c:}
Instagram


----------



## SockHead (Dec 13, 2013)

Tumblr, Facebook, YouTube, and Twitter. Barely use facebook, only for chat really. Always scrolling on tumblr and twitter. YouTube when I'm bored or feeling creative. DeviantArt only for uploading art for archive purposes.


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)

facebook, tumblr, 4chan, tbt, and youtubes


----------



## Hype (Dec 14, 2013)

I guess Facebook and Tumblr mostly.


----------



## Allyse (Dec 14, 2013)

This forum, a lot of tumblr and facebook, youtube, little of reddit and twitter; though skype (if that counts) and tumblr are what I use most.


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Dec 15, 2013)

I use facebook, Instagram, tumblr, youtube, and TBT on a daily basis. And then occasionally I use the Serebii forums and I used to use twitter.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 22, 2014)

Moonlitnite said:


> Tumblr, Facebook, The Bell Forums, Neopets, Goodreads, sometimes IMVU



omfg! I have IMVU c: You should add me sometime xDD oh **** I just noticed that you posted this last year wowowo XD I seem to be like a stalker omfg XDDD but idec XD I'm still posting it XD


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 22, 2014)

fb and instagram. i update my twitter once in a blue moon.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 22, 2014)

lol pretty much just snapchat tbh. Oh I guess Tumblr too.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I use this forum and Youtube regularly. I also stalk on Tumblr, but that's pretty much it. 
I've kept away from Twitter and Instagram nonsense.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 22, 2014)

I only use this forum and tumblr. I had a Facebook a while ago but I deactivated it soon after I made it.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 22, 2014)

Just Tumblr and Instagram. I used to have a Facebook, but once I got social anxiety I stopped going on it. I also have a Deviantart but I don't upload my drawings or anything since I don't have a tablet and all my sketchbook stuff is lame. I just use it to look at other peoples hot art


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Jul 23, 2014)

I use Twitter, this Bell Tree Forums, and Instagram.  Can't get into Facebook... seems like everybody and their mama is there and always gotta be "safe with your words".


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 23, 2014)

Does Steam count? I don't use Tumblr anymore, and don't use Facebook or Twitter so >.>


----------



## Fia (Jul 23, 2014)

I use:
-TBT
-Instagram
-Facebook (mostly to keep up with band)
-Youtube
-And some Twitter


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 23, 2014)

Facebook and linkedin.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 23, 2014)

this, facebook, twitter, instagram, tumblr and snapchat


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 23, 2014)

i never got into facebook. i have an instagram but post like once a month.
i mostly use tumblr and twitter with an emphasis on twitter. i like livetweeting.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

This, Steam, Tumblr, pesterchum, Instagram, and Twitter.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 23, 2014)

tumblr is the only one i use consistently

i'll use instagram once a week and facebook to talk to people and check for anime events on the weekend in my city oops.i don't think anyone i know has twitter so i don't use it, but i really want to since i always have stuff i need to rant about and don't want to make 93847289 text posts on tumblr.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jul 23, 2014)

Here, Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Youtube, Quotev, Wattpad, Deviantart, and Instagram.
Though I only really actually use Tumblr, Youtube, Quotev, and Here. The rest are pretty much just "abandoned" accounts I dont care about anymore.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Bell tree, Facebook, Tumbr, Twitter, Youtube, Deviantart, other forums


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 23, 2014)

TBT and Tumblr are what I use the most. I also have a Twitter and Facebook, but I rarely use them.


----------



## Titi (Jul 23, 2014)

Countless forums and message boards. Seriously. So many forums.
Reddit, although I guess that's included as a message board.
Facebook (for real life only).
Youtube if that counts.
That's it.

I've always been a forum/boards person, not one for blogs and I hate twitter and google +.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 23, 2014)

I quit Reddit because of the hive mind, now I just use Facebook and a small bit of Google+.


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 23, 2014)

Tumblr, Twitter, TBT, Youtube and Skype.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 23, 2014)

Tumblr, TBT(Although I don't post very often), and I lurk Reddit from time to time. I stopped using Facebook and Instagram about a year ago.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 24, 2014)

Instagram but I rarely post anything, Steam, Youtube, a few forums, thats all


----------



## Miaa (Jul 24, 2014)

Instagram & Tumblr


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess I use facebook the most. I'm taking a break from tumblr, and I rarely use my twitter.


----------



## hzl (Jul 24, 2014)

TBT - every day
Facebook - use to keep in contact with my close friends in a group convo (easier than texting)
Instagram - nearly everyday (usually to see what my sister posts but I post a few snapshots here and there)
youtube - for music and youtube gamers
I have a twitter and a tumblr but I rarely post on them (my tumblr is for my university work)
deviantart (if that's classed as a social media)


----------



## Pirate (Jul 24, 2014)

If TBT counts, then TBT and Facebook. That's it.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 24, 2014)

Forums, Twitter, and Facebook (just for Messenger)


----------



## cIementine (Jul 24, 2014)

*TBT, Tumblr, youtube, and another forum that I've been a part of for four years.*


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 24, 2014)

TBT, tumblr, instagram and youtube.


----------



## easpa (Jul 24, 2014)

Twitter and tumblr mostly. occasionally facebook as well.


----------



## _patrick (Jul 24, 2014)

I tweet, tumbl, and use facebook for groups (only thing it's good for IMO, along with messaging people whose number you don't have)


----------



## vriska (Jul 24, 2014)

TBT, Tumblr, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Youtube, and another forum that I've been on for nearly 5 years now. Although the other forum, Youtube, Instagram, and even TBT I don't check as often lol, I'm much more active on Tumblr, Twitter and Facebook. uwu


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 24, 2014)

This place, sometimes YouTube because I have crappy videos there, G+ (why...), and... uh... I kinda have a family here.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 24, 2014)

Uhm, TBT and a bit Youtube, mostly for watching videos and comment there. 
I'm actually against twitter, facebook, whatsapp...
 I rather like to use e-mails or the telephone. If it's my rival, we also communicate through writing letters through AION [game] XD


----------



## Improv (Jul 25, 2014)

Tumblr, Twitter, and YouTube daily.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 25, 2014)

Youtube- to watch. My old account was for socializing and making acww videos.
TBT- my main
Google+ - I don't use that too often

I used to have a fb but deleted it and I refuse to make another... I used to have a twitter but I think someone hacked it o.o I ended up deleting that too,


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 26, 2015)

TBT, Facebook (never use anymore ), Instagram, Twitter (no longer in use), Google Plus (Seriously who uses that?!), Youtube, Tumblr, Pinterest, and many more


----------



## leenaby (Feb 26, 2015)

Twitter, Tumblr, Snapchat, this forum, Instagram, Facebook, Youtube, Livejournal, FF.net, Google+, Blogspot, DeviantArt, Soundcloud, and other forums. I'm thinking about deleting or deactivating some of the accounts though. I don't really like Facebook and use it to keep in contact with family and friends while I use DeviantArt, Vine, and Livejournal rarely though.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 26, 2015)

I mainly use Tumblr. I have a Twitter that I actually use as an image hosting site for things I upload from my 3DS... But I tend to just take those pictures and post them right to Tumblr.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2015)

facebook mostly
and youtube


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

Too lazy to check whether I've already posted in this thread or not

Tumblr - but I'm taking a little self-imposed break until that friggin dress post stops making the rounds oh my god

Flight Rising forums - I'm not an active poster but I do lurk somewhat often I guess? Often enough for it to count, maybe, idk.

TBT Forums - I'm here so often it's embarrassing.

Youtube only when I'm looking for something specific. I don't like falling into that trap of clicking from one video to the next endlessly so I stay away unless I know what I'm trying to find.

No Facebook anymore (though I might sign back up just to get in touch with friends whose skypes/aims/whatevers have gone inactive or have been lost) and I never use my twitter, to the point where I only remember my username; I think I only signed up so I could watch certain companies for flash sale codes or something. I don't have a phone, but rather a tablet (which I use as a glorified alarm clock OTL - I would use it more if it was one I could draw on effectively like my partner's Samsung something-or-other, but mine is an old discontinued model wrapped up in an otterbox and it's not very responsive) so no snapchat or instagram or anything like that for me.


----------



## June (Feb 26, 2015)

facebook for school, tumblr not so much these days because I've been busy, but twitter almost always because it's on my phone


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Tumblr.

Just Tumblr, and maybe Facebook every once in a while.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2015)

Mostly Facebook...Youtube too, I guess.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 26, 2015)

tumblr and twitter run my life.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 27, 2015)

I use Tumblr the most. I use Twitter sometimes too and Facebook I use rarely.


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 27, 2015)

i mainly use tumblr and twitter.
i haven't been active on tumblr in awhile and i'm more of a lurker on twitter lol


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

I usually on my FaceBook. Then TBT and Reddit. Once I was addicted to Twitter but now it's a past thing for me. I used to use LiveJournal too.


----------



## Greninja (Feb 27, 2015)

My space


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 27, 2015)

Actively? Tumblr and youtube. Although, I don't get very "into" youtube as in like subscribing to channels and commenting and all that. I just use it to listen to music and watch music videos. I really like tumblr.
I was also really into cosplay.com for a while. I really liked the forums there and seeing all the pictures of different people cosplaying.
I have most every social media out there, other than reddit and a few other things like that, I only use reddit for ACNL stuff. I don't really use my facebook much, other than to post things that I want my family to see, like a good grade or something-since most of my family is added on my facebook, which is both a blessing and a curse. And twitter i only use to complain or to tweet things as a diary type thing.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 27, 2015)

-Snapchat (my fav)
-Instagram
-Facebook
-Tumblr (rarely use)
-Twitter (check maybe once a month)


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 27, 2015)

Nic said:


> - HackForums
> - Twitter
> - Arch Wiki/Forums
> - 4chan (mainly /g/ and sometimes /a/)
> - Reddit



/a is pretty nice. more of a /toy, /an, or/pol user, but /a recommended some of my favourite animes.

i use youtube, fb, twitter, and 4chan, as well as my guilds forum


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 27, 2015)

People said TBT haha


----------



## Tao (Feb 27, 2015)

*Youtube* I guess, though that's pretty much where I go to make half arsed arguments about things I don't actually believe. Legitimately trying to argue on Youtube is like winning a free lobotomy.


*Facebook* sort of. I don't post status updates and I have chat turned off so I don't actually have to talk with anybody. If anybody wants me they just send me a message assuming I'm offline and I respond if I want to (my best friends being wise to the fact I do this). I essentially only use it to communicate with people for "hey, you out later?" or something. 
IRL interaction > bad grammar via Facebook.




Anything else I don't really regularly use enough to mention. I just browse places.


----------



## Joy (Feb 27, 2015)

Youtube mostly.
I have an Instagram but I don't really use it.


----------



## loreiid (Mar 1, 2015)

uhh, twitter, instagram, and vine were my main ones that i use


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 1, 2015)

Facebook, and sometimes Tumblr. I haven't been on Facebook much lately and tumblr is a rare thing for me. I should start using it more though.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 1, 2015)

and Twitter sometimes u v u


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 2, 2015)

twitter, instagram, 4chan, reddit, snapchat, kik, skype, last.fm


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 6, 2015)

Too many.. maybe I should stop ._. Social life/networking = Unwanted Drama
Reddit
Twitter
Insta
Fb
Youtube
Blogspot
Tumblr
Vine


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 6, 2015)

*Mainly Facebook, though all I really do is skim through my activity feed a few times a day.

I use YouTube alot more, but only for watching stuff/uploading my own videos. I don't really comment or talk to anyone.*


----------



## Amyy (Mar 6, 2015)

facebook, youtube??, instagram (i just follow people), skype and snapchat


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 6, 2015)

tumblr
if Skype counts, Skype
Facebook
last.fm(rare, don't really talk to anyone there right now)
if Flight Rising counts, there's also that. but I'm not too active there right now.

there's been others, but I've kinda ditched all of them. I have a YouTube account, but I'm not any kinda active commenter.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 6, 2015)

Tumblr and occasionally twitter


----------



## cIementine (Mar 6, 2015)

tumblr and I got instagram last week.


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 6, 2015)

Youtube for videos
4chan/reddit (rarely but from time to time)
tumblr
tbt/ATRL (sometimes I get social on forums, mostly ATRL cuz I can cuss and get away with more and its about music hihi)
Lastfm (just 2 chart music, stopped using it socially around 2011)
twitter/fb (have accounts but never post?!??!)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Mar 6, 2015)

Tumblr and facebook, mainly.  One of my favorite websites went down and they set up a page on facebook for the remaining users.  And I live far away from my hometown, so it's nice to stay in contact with old friends.  Tumblr for random things, really.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

TBT and youtube for spreading my thoughts & to find my favorite videos


----------



## Amilee (Mar 6, 2015)

i have twitter, tumblr, facebook (but i only use it for school stuff because i hate it lol), instagram, yt and yea this forum lol


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 6, 2015)

this forum + a music forum, twitter, tumblr, instagram


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 6, 2015)

This forum, tumblr, and an instagram (that i haven't checked in approx. forever). I usually just text 2 of my best friends.


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2015)

I live on Twitter. I used to live on Tumblr but have abandoned it in the past 6 months... I'm kinda over it and any good friends I made on there I have on Facebook now anyway. Facebook sparingly, though more often lately.


----------



## deerui (Mar 7, 2015)

I watch vine and youtube, vine a lot.
TBT
Rarely twitter ; v ;; pretty much to reF what ari posts haha
Facebook
Tumblr rarely, as there's like nothing to do there
We heart it


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 7, 2015)

I used to go on Animal Crossing Community before here, but I just kind of got bored there I guess.
YouTube and tumblr are probably my most used.
Facebook, just to see the drama showdowns. 
Twitter for the hot celebs.
Uh, that's pretty much it.


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

I mainly go on here of course, tumblr, twitter & occasionally YouTube, just for looking at my subscriptions. I used to be on YouTube ALL THE TIME yeeeeears ago, but that was when I wasn't completely lazy & posted videos there.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 7, 2015)

Mainly youtube.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 7, 2015)

I go on Youtube, Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat, and mostly Tumblr.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 9, 2015)

Just facebook and instagram. I mainly use them to show my illustration work and fb to chat to people.


----------

